# filling cinder blocks with concrete



## callmewoman (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to fill the "holes" in cinder blocks stacked side by side (2 blocks for a 16x16 column) alternating direction. The columns will be 4 blocks high. How many 80 lb bags would I need per column?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

callmewoman said:


> I want to fill the "holes" in cinder blocks stacked side by side (2 blocks for a 16x16 column) alternating direction. The columns will be 4 blocks high. How many 80 lb bags would I need per column?


 
Each block will take 10 80lbs bags per hole


----------



## callmewoman (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, That's not going to happen so I guess I will stay with the columns being solid from the alternating and the back fill.

The columns are for a foundation for a house spaced every 5 feet around the exterior walls and up the middle. Each corner will have 3 columns side by side. That is way more than we can afford


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Each block will take 10 80lbs bags per hole


:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

:laughing:All wrong. It is 13.763, 36.36 Kg bags per column. Get yer figure straight Man!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

callmewoman said:


> I want to fill the "holes" in cinder blocks stacked side by side (2 blocks for a 16x16 column) alternating direction. The columns will be 4 blocks high. How many 80 lb bags would I need per column?


We are not being sexist, biased or misogynists......We are just being a55es! I do not, and I doubt any else knows, exactly how many bags it will take.

1 bag = 4 blocks????


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd toss in some #5 rebar just to help things stay together. If you're in a hurricane zone jump it up to 4 #4's that's the way we always did it down here and in the Bahamas.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> We are not being sexist, biased or misogynists......We are just being a55es! I do not, and I doubt any else knows, exactly how many bags it will take.
> 
> 1 bag = 4 blocks????


Should get about 2½ blocks 
per bag.

The "holes are called cores.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Should get about 2½ blocks
> per bag.
> 
> The "holes are called cores.


 
Callmewoman sorry for my short response earlier I was eating dinner. It is difinitely 10 bags per hole, 5 gallons of water per 80lbs bag make sure there are only 50-60 rocks per bag when mixing up the cement

Ps do not listend to NEO he is licensed, bonded and insured and that means he has no clue how many holes a bag will fill only what to charge you to fill the holes:thumbsup:

I on the other hand am a licensed concrete cement block filler by trade


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

